# Los angeles junction ry plan



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's my version of the LAJ in Vernon CA. It's HO scale & currently being built. The layout is in a 10' x 14' room & is a *VERY* compressed version. It will have the B Yard, 7 Leads (switching areas) plus the ATSF Malabar Yard (for staging) & their Vernon Team. Four of the leads will be "stacked" to get more switching in the same space. Here's a link to some info on my layout in Google: http://tinyurl.com/qdrhaut

Have the LAJ Switching Maps by Charlie Slater ex LAJ/ATSF/BNSF conductor & modeler. Also have been collecting alot of pix of their locos (steam thru MK1200G), maps, etc. that I'm willing to share. If you have any questions about any of this please ask away. I'm also interested in knowing if there any other LAJ &/or switching RR modelers.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I love it:thumbsup:

You gotta get some pics up for us to see. You should make a "my layout thread" for all of us to follow along.

I like switching and your layout has plenty of it:smilie_daumenpos: You wont get bored with this layout anytime soon


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

It's been about 5+ years since my last post. Moved to a new apartment so have a different plan. This one is a combination of a few LAJ Switch Leads to allow a greater variety of cars & industries. It's the first module of my LAJ Empire. ~} 
Finally got the switching modules built! The bridge is to allow access between living room & bedroom. The switching module will be in the living room & staging will be in the dining area. Will put the 3 way switch on the bridge so the staging yard can be about a foot longer. Will put PVC pipe in the legs to raise the rail tops to 50". Will also put casters on the legs so the modules can be moved for track laying & maintenance.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like a good plan, obviously the focus being switching.

It is difficult to tell from you sketch, but be sure to put a run-around track somewhere.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

patrick.b said:


> Looks like a good plan, obviously the focus being switching.
> 
> It is difficult to tell from you sketch, but be sure to put a run-around track somewhere.


Hard to tell on the overview, but there is a siding/runaround between LA Produce & Anthony Macaroni. Plus there's also one on "bottom" of staging. Here's a better plan of the switching module sans industry IDs.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's nost track laid out to see how things are going to fit. It's on 2" Styrofoam, Thinking of putting it on Gator Foam board to make wiring a whole lot easier. But want to go dead rail so no wiring required!
Here is one of the 2 basic modules. Will extend the legs to raise top of rails to 50"


----------

